# humping



## MarshaClark (Sep 13, 2014)

I have 2 female goats that are pregnant. My buck just passed away recently. One doe has just started humping the other one. Why and is this normal?


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

I am guessing,(Older members may need to correct me)that she is in heat and not bred. I am very sorry about your buck.


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

Females in heat hump other females and act bucky. So she likely isn't bred. But if you have proof she is pregnant then I'd have to guess it's just a dominance related thing like with dogs.


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

How close to freshening are they? When kidding gets close there are hormonal changes that may be confused as a heat smell to some other goats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Even pregnant Does hump, I had some of mine doing that who were getting closer to kidding, they were all bagged up and looked quite funny doing that.

The other reason of course is being in heat. Did you see a bloody discharge on them at all.


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

My very pregnant doe was humping my wether to the point that I had to separate them so that the poor guy could have a break. Early on in her pregnancy I thought she was still open because she would flag her tail a lot. It was confusing until later in her pregnancy when it became more obvious that she was bred.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

